# Where Did The Hebrew Slaves Get Their Weapons From?



## solarbard (Dec 16, 2020)

I was reading the Bible last night (don't worry, I haven't "got religion" I'm still as Pagan as a Yuletide wreath), and some logistical problems occurred to me when it came to the Conquest of Canaan.

Now, despite what the Hebrews would say a few centuries later that they were "never slaves to anyone" (John 8:33, but let's open that can of worms later), they were slaves to the Egyptians. Now, as far as I know, slaves were not given military training nor weapons and certainly not armor, but within 40 years (an obscenely long time to get from Egypt to Israel), this ragtag band of slaves somehow managed to forge weapons and armor and conquer all of Canaan. Several logistical issues Captain Joshua had to deal with:

1. Who made these weapons? And who knew how to make weapons in this band of uneducated slaves?

2. How did this tiny group of Hebrew slaves overwhelm several well-fortified kingdoms?

3. What was the Ark of the Covenant and was the trumpets that brought down Jericho some sort of vibrational weapon?

4. Why did it take 40 years to get from Egypt to Israel?


----------



## Potato (Dec 16, 2020)

If you're going to accept the story as written in the bible then you have to accept that "god" is the answer to all questions. If god was in direct communication with Moses then he could have taught them anything. All they had to do was put the ark at the front of the marching columns and all enemies were vanquished. It took 40 years because god essentially directionally confused/blinded them until the last of the disobedient followers were dead and then allowed them to enter into the land. 

If you want to speculate on all potential real world answers then the field is wide open.


----------



## EUAFU (Dec 16, 2020)

The answer  is very simple: this whole story about Egypt is that:

1- the Hebrews were not really slaves, they simply invaded Egypt to feed their flocks and had to pay for this benefit by working on local works and / or paying taxes due to land use. Egypt was the breadbasket of the region, when harvests were bad, everyone ran to the country of the pharaohs.

2- 40 years wandering in the desert is just an allegory for a time of atonement, peace or perfect time for a change.

God rained 40 days and 40 nights in the days of Noah (Genesis 7.4);
Moses spent 40 days fasting on Mount Sinai, alone with God (Exodus 24.18);

The people of Israel spent 40 years in exodus through the desert to the Promised Land (Numbers 14:33);

Elias spent 40 days and 40 nights walking to Mount Horeb (1 Kings 19.8);

Israel lived 40 years of peace under the judges (Judges 3:11);

The reigns of Saul (Acts 13:21), David (II Samuel 5,4-5) and Solomon (1 Kings 11,42), Israel's first three kings, lasted 40 years;

Jonah prophesied 40 days of judgment for Nineveh to repent (Jonah 3,4);

Jesus was taken by Mary and Joseph to the temple 40 days after His birth (Luke 2:22);

Jesus fasted for 40 days in the desert, where he was tempted by the devil (Matthew 4,1–2; Mark 1,12–13; Luke 4,1–2);

For 40 days, the resurrected Jesus instructed the disciples before going up to heaven and sending the Holy Spirit (Ac 1,1-3).

Some say that the Bible is a book of spiritual elevation and that it teaches how to reach a higher mind and body and uses allegories to teach it.

Others believe that God used material things to teach spiritual things and that all events occurred physically, but for the purpose of maintaining a greater spiritual message.

But this leads to the problem of the free will of the characters involved in the stories.

My opinion is that some stories occurred and most did not. The pilgrimage through the desert for 40 years is yet another allegory of the man who has not yet decided to walk the paths of God and lives on pilgrimage in the desert, where he sometimes falls, sometimes he rises. Until he decides that he must enter the Earth destined for him, that is, overcome the limits of his own mind and become better, superior to himself and reach the heavens.


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 16, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> Some say that the Bible is a book of spiritual elevation and that it teaches how to reach a higher mind and body and uses allegories to teach it.






EUAFU said:


> My opinion is that some stories occurred and most did not. The pilgrimage through the desert for 40 years is yet another allegory of the man who has not yet decided to walk the paths of God and lives on pilgrimage in the desert, where he sometimes falls, sometimes he rises. Until he decides that he must enter the Earth destined for him, that is, overcome the limits of his own mind and become better, superior to himself and reach the heavens.



I'm on this line. It's all about the mind.


----------



## Jef Demolder (Dec 16, 2020)

The book of Joshua is a kind of self-deprecating joke. 1) To Moses God said that He would give the Promised Land. Instead of that Joshua conquers a land. 2) To Moses God said "Do not kill". Joshua, alleged successor of Moses, has a god who orders the extermination of nations. 3) In the book Joshua Joshua conquers the land, but in the subsequent book Judges you can see that nothing has been conquered, and that the Hebrews live amid the others in the land. 

Sure, this books have a meaning, but with ordinary human history they have nothing to do.


----------



## Otherlane (Dec 16, 2020)

I just want to say that I’m as pagan as a Yuletide wreath is a hilarious line! As for their weapons I always believed the ark of the covenant was an electrical energy weapon of the people of the ELohim. This has already been proven by people who created electrical currents based on the dimensions of the Ark. not saying no one else knew what electricity was, but if this group of people knew how to harness it to zap people I assume they had a massive advantage over a traditional fighting force


----------



## Columbo (Dec 16, 2020)

If i could skip ahead a couple of books from the OP, to Deuteronomy. A little context (from our friends at Chabad.org):


> Unlike the first four books of the Pentateuch, the Book of Deuteronomy is, for the most part, the Word of G‑d given in the language and style of Moses. Five weeks before his death, Moses assembled the people of Israel in Moab and gave them a parting speech, which formed the core of this book. One of the first things Moses did was reiterate the Ten Commandments with other tenets of Judaism.
> In a strange twist, there are some significant differences between the original text in Exodus and the repeat recorded in Deuteronomy.


What I would like to see everyone rattle off on is  the significance of Deuteronomy Chapter 6, 9-11: 





> 9 And thou shalt write them upon the posts of thy house, and on thy gates.
> 
> 10 And it shall be, when the Lord thy God shall have brought thee into the land which he sware unto thy fathers, to Abraham, to Isaac, and to Jacob,* to give thee great and goodly cities, which thou buildedst not,*
> 
> 11 *And houses full of all good things, which thou filledst not, and wells digged, which thou diggedst not, vineyards and olive trees, which thou plantedst not*; when thou shalt have eaten and be full;


Emphasis mine. Anyone want to correct me from drawing the conclusion that these verses are describing the inheritance of reset cities (for lack of a better term)?


----------



## Feck (Dec 16, 2020)

Genetically Hebrews are Europeans so it might take 40 years to walk from Budapest to Jerusalem.


----------



## solarbard (Dec 16, 2020)

Feck said:


> Genetically Hebrews are Europeans so it might take 40 years to walk from Budapest to Jerusalem.


Archeological evidence indicates that Canaan was invaded at around the same time as the Biblical writers put the Israelite entrance into Canaan. The question is, who were the Israelites and what weapons did they use?


----------



## Feck (Dec 16, 2020)

»Hebrews » have been metalworkers for over 7k Years. Miners, refiners, formers of forms. If they stumbled on ore they could certainly make their own.  
in the national history museum in Moscow there is a display of trypillian figurines from russia. Look at it and then look in the louvre and the bm at their Tyr and Cyprus figurines.


----------



## Otherlane (Dec 16, 2020)

I touched on this theory in my video called Who Were the People Cain Feared that a lot of the original stories in the Torah could be referencing the lengthy acquisition of hunter gatherer tribes and societies into settlements as well as the extermination of other humanoids by Homo sapiens such as Neanderthals Cro Magnons and Denisovans


----------



## Feck (Dec 16, 2020)

Even the interaction of aurignacians and gravettians could be interpreted as giants vs men and that went on well into the post glacial period.


----------

